# Fastest and Safest way to get to El Paso,Tx



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

We will have to leave from GDL to El Paso, Tex and I would like to know what the fastest and safest route is to get back to the USA. I will be traveling with an ill passenger and as much stuff as I can pack in the car--electronics(2 laptops,3 cameras). Where is good halfway city hotel to stop and stay as I will be doing all the driving. It needs to have a very safe parking garage. Thanks for any help I might get in this very distressing situation!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Take 54 north out of Guadalajara to Zacatecas, 49 to Chihuahua and 45 to Ciudad Juarez and the border crossing to El Paso. Travel only in daylight hours and you will be just fine. Plan to use 'no tell motels' at Zacatecas and Chihuahua for secure, hidden parking. Just be sure to eat before entering and don't plan on leaving these 'one night stand, discreet' motels for dinner. Tell them you are staying 8-12 hours. They are cheap and clean with 'interesting' TV and toys available.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*gdl to texas...*

if you leave at 6 am.... you can make the trip in 12 hours.... sorry to hear the health issues of your partner.

if your not used to driving 12 hours.... then dont bother leaving at 6am.... simply check out the maps and distances and pick a town where you can arrive around 6 pm.. get food and the best peace of mind is the auto motels.... so that you can park your car in the garage and not worry about unloading your car.
good luck....
not sure if you read that ladies post.. she is traveling to gdl and you might send her a message if you want to rent your place while your in the usa... 
good luck


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*



mexliving said:


> if you leave at 6 am.... you can make the trip in 12 hours.... sorry to hear the health issues of your partner.
> 
> if your not used to driving 12 hours.... then dont bother leaving at 6am.... simply check out the maps and distances and pick a town where you can arrive around 6 pm.. get food and the best peace of mind is the auto motels.... so that you can park your car in the garage and not worry about unloading your car.
> good luck....
> ...


Thanks for the info! Is it really drivable in 12 hours without stopping? How safe is it to travel with 2 laptops, 3 cameras, ipods etc? I am very concerned about northern Mexico because of all the cartel violance. Are the motels clean and safe and close to the autopista? Sorry for all the questions! I hope to be able to get out of the apt contract so renting is not a possibility and I really don't see a return to GDL anytime soon. I am also thinking of just selly the 2009 Nissan X-Trail and just flying back any ideas on how and where I can sell it quickly? Thanks again!


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Take 54 north out of Guadalajara to Zacatecas, 49 to Chihuahua and 45 to Ciudad Juarez and the border crossing to El Paso. Travel only in daylight hours and you will be just fine. Plan to use 'no tell motels' at Zacatecas and Chihuahua for secure, hidden parking. Just be sure to eat before entering and don't plan on leaving these 'one night stand, discreet' motels for dinner. Tell them you are staying 8-12 hours. They are cheap and clean with 'interesting' TV and toys available.


Thanks for the info! How safe is it to travel with 2 laptops, 3 cameras, ipods etc? I am very concerned about northern Mexico because of all the cartel violance. Are the motels clean and safe and close to the autopista? Sorry for all the questions! I really don't see a return to GDL anytime soon. I am also thinking of just selling the 2009 Nissan X-Trail and just flying back any ideas on how and where I can sell it quickly? Thanks again


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

If the Nissan X-Trail has plates from a US state or D.C. you can't sell it in Mexico. Don't even think about doing that. If it has Mexican state plates, you can sell it. If you try to sell just north of the border to a dealer or used car place, considering that it is a nearly new vehicle, you will lose a tearful lot of money. Waiting out some of the emotional, financial and other stress before making decisions of that magnitude is probably in your best interest. 
Following RV's advice, you will have no problem with your possessions nor your life taking this trip.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the auto hotels are usually located on the highways before you enter the cities..... the way they look on the outside is they way they are in the inside.... so when you see a fancy looking place then the inside will be the same...... remember they charge for 8 hours... you can ask the person for 16 hours and its going to cost between 340 pesos to 500 pesos for the 8 hours.... when i get tired on trips .... i look on both sides of the highways and after looking at the 4 to 6 places i turn around and i go back to the one i liked the most from the outside... (they usually have a menu for simple food /drinks/alcohol....)plus airconditioning.

your xtrail..... not sure if you financed but if you purchased from the nissan dealership in gdl, call your salesman or go to the dealer and explain the situation.... ask if they will allow you to have them sell it on their lot as consignment..... i believe the manager will understand the urgency regarding the sale of the vehicle... put a free add on banderasnews.com (lots of americans and canadians looking to purchase mexican plated vehicles)

you can also look for a used car lot in zapopan.... most are under consignment...... you would need to fill a contract with them with a notario ........

what color int/ext?
how many miles?
warranty?
how much are you asking for the xtrail/ i can ask my local nissan dealer owner if he wants to buy it.... does not hurt to ask.

the used car lot is your best option since your getting free parking and the possibility of selling the xtrail.....


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

mexliving said:


> the auto hotels are usually located on the highways before you enter the cities..... The way they look on the outside is they way they are in the inside.... So when you see a fancy looking place then the inside will be the same...... Remember they charge for 8 hours... You can ask the person for 16 hours and its going to cost between 340 pesos to 500 pesos for the 8 hours.... When i get tired on trips .... I look on both sides of the highways and after looking at the 4 to 6 places i turn around and i go back to the one i liked the most from the outside... (they usually have a menu for simple food /drinks/alcohol....)plus airconditioning.
> 
> Your xtrail..... Not sure if you financed but if you purchased from the nissan dealership in gdl, call your salesman or go to the dealer and explain the situation.... Ask if they will allow you to have them sell it on their lot as consignment..... I believe the manager will understand the urgency regarding the sale of the vehicle... Put a free add on banderasnews.com (lots of americans and canadians looking to purchase mexican plated vehicles)
> 
> ...


thanks for the useful information! 
The 2009 nissan x-trail is silver exterior and dark grey/black interior
1,500 kms
sunroof--auto and sport transmission,6-cd stereo
under warranty and has insurance
paid $300,000.00 asking $220,000.00


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i will go to my local dealer and nissan dealer to see if they want to buy it... if i had the money i would buy it myself..

do place and add on banderasnews.com


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler (Aug 8, 2008)

HombreEPGDL said:


> We will have to leave from GDL to El Paso, Tex and I would like to know what the fastest and safest route is to get back to the USA. I will be traveling with an ill passenger and as much stuff as I can pack in the car--electronics(2 laptops,3 cameras). Where is good halfway city hotel to stop and stay as I will be doing all the driving. It needs to have a very safe parking garage. Thanks for any help I might get in this very distressing situation!


Microsoft Streets and Trips 2009 can be downloaded for a free 60-day period before payment is required. It has great maps of Mexico, and will plan the route for you. It also has GPS capabilities if you have the GPS receiver end to plug into your computer. I hope this helps. Good luck on your journey.

Martha


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that you purchased your X-Trail in Jalisco. As such, you can drive it in the USA temporarily but you cannot register it in the USA. You would have to maintain your FM3 and an address in Mexico and come back each year to renew your registration. You probably would be spotted and forced to take the vehicle out of the USA before too long if you continued to park it at your home and drive it around the same area. So, if that is the case, you must sell it in Mexico. If it were not for the expensive 'tenencia', which I am already paying on another vehicle, I would trade my US registered Pathfinder for your X-Trail and go to the border with you for the transaction.


----------

